# HOly Cat-fish Batman



## sabotage (Apr 30, 2004)

For any of you that havent seen it!!!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

holy hell he is huge


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

WOW


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

only been posted about 50 times now.....


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ya it was in the lounge a coupple of times a while back. to bad it's dead.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

man that would make a hell of a barbeque...


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya u can feed the whole block


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

that would feed all half the kids in afghanistan


----------



## Red_belly (Jul 7, 2005)

Holy sh*t robin...that things got to be a baby whale or something...lol


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

WOW it's huge...


----------

